# Kotaku: Crytek Not Paying Staff On Time, Ryse Sequel canned



## Malvingt2 (Jun 24, 2014)

> Crytek, the developer behind Crysis and Xbox One launch game Ryse, is having trouble paying employees, and the company has been bleeding staff since March, according to people who work there.
> 
> In addition, from what I hear, the multi-national studio has had to cancel work on multiple games over the past few months, including some original prototypes and a sequel to last fall's Xbox One exclusive, Ryse.
> 
> Current and former Crytek employees describe a tense, unstable environment, plagued by poor communication and a number of high-level staff departures at the company's biggest studios in Germany and Britain. In extensive conversations over the past few weeks, developers have described a company in turmoil, where staff openly talk about leaving or looking for new jobs. One employee estimates that some 100 people have left over the past three months.





More details in the link


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 24, 2014)

Goddamnit Crytek, get your shit together.

//HbS


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 24, 2014)

Doesn't have Crytek have like, five or six studios around the world but their games are lucky to break the million mark?

Guess this is the price of expanding way too soon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 24, 2014)

Eurogamer is reporting from their own sources that Cryek UK is also in trouble with development of Homefront 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2014)

Boy, Free Radical being bought sure payed off!


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 24, 2014)

Also, the ex-Vigil guys. Went down with THQ, now going down with Crytek? Ouch.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 24, 2014)

maybe crytek will learn that its tough trying to be Epic games when Epic is owned by a China corp


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Also, the ex-Vigil guys. Went down with THQ, now going down with Crytek? Ouch.



And now Crytek is taking them all down. Can't fuck up and die alone, oh no!


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 24, 2014)

The sooner they try to stop with the blockbuster shit the better.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 24, 2014)

crytek sucks and is shit. all they care about is graphics.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 24, 2014)

And nothing of value was lost...


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 25, 2014)

> Ryse Sequel canned



Best news I've heard all year.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 25, 2014)

Burn in Hell.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2014)

Crytek makes games?


----------



## dream (Jun 25, 2014)

Crytek should stick to making game engines.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2014)

man... what a mess.


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2014)

This is going on in the UK too?  I thought it was just some Eastern European country.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2014)

crytek has studios all around cause they like to think they are big shots


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 27, 2014)

yeah



> Crytek Black Sea in Sofia, Bulgaria, founded in 2001 as Black Sea Studios, acquired and renamed by Crytek in 2008.
> Crytek Budapest in Budapest, Hungary, founded in 2007.
> Crytek Istanbul in Istanbul, Turkey, founded in 2012.
> Crytek Shanghai in Shanghai, China, founded in 2012.
> ...



Not even sure what Budapest are doing now. They made Warhead, then there were layoffs and now what?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

Crytek started as a bunch of Germans doing tech demos which turned into Far Cry.

Seems like megalomania ruined them. The mere idea of switching to be a F2P-focussed company put the nail in their coffin.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Crytek UK's (Homefront: The Revolution) Staff No Longer Going To Work*

_New developments point to more trouble ahead. Over the past two days, I've spoken with four people connected to Crytek's UK studio, which is currently developing Homefront: The Revolution. According to those people, Crytek's UK staff have still not been paid the full amounts they are owed, and this week, according to two sources, the staff at Crytek's UK office handed in formal grievance letters and went home._


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 4, 2014)

oh the irony


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Crytek UK's (Homefront: The Revolution) Staff No Longer Going To Work*
> 
> _New developments point to more trouble ahead. Over the past two days, I've spoken with four people connected to Crytek's UK studio, which is currently developing Homefront: The Revolution. According to those people, Crytek's UK staff have still not been paid the full amounts they are owed, and this week, according to two sources, the staff at Crytek's UK office handed in formal grievance letters and went home._



Can't believe that they managed to fuck up so badly.


----------



## teddy (Jul 4, 2014)

Don't give a damn about the ryse of qte sequel, but it's a damn shame in any situation to get shortchanged for your efforts


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Kotaku: Homefront: The Revolution director resigns from Crytek UK*

As Crytek continues to face financial difficulties, we're hearing of more departures at the troubled company. This week, Homefront: The Revolution game director Hasit Zala resigned from his position at Crytek UK, according to two people familiar with goings-on at the studio.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Frankfurt am Main (Germany), July 30, 2014 – Crytek today offered a detailed breakdown of plans to build for the future as they complete the transition from game developer to publisher.

Following on from a recent announcement that the company's long term financial status is secure, Crytek has now shared more information on changes they are implementing to optimize their business.

Firstly, Crytek has been in extensive discussions with leading producer and distributor of digital entertainment products, Koch Media, regarding the acquisition of rights for the "Homefront" IP. On completion of the proposed acquisition, the Homefront team from Crytek's Nottingham studio would transfer their talents to Koch Media in compliance with English law and continue their hard work on upcoming shooter, "Homefront: The Revolution". Both parties hope to finalize and implement a deal soon.

The internal restructuring will also see the development of Crytek IP, "HUNT: Horrors of the Gilded Age", transferred from their studio in Austin, USA to Frankfurt. Crytek will retain a presence in Austin, with several staff members maintaining the CRYENGINE support team to assist North American licensees. Employees who are not set to be part of that support team will be invited to apply for new positions at Crytek in Germany.

Crytek founder and CEO, Cevat Yerli, said: "As we look to cement Crytek's future, this strategic deal with Koch Media would allow us to continue with our ambitious goals to become an online publisher. With Warface, Arena of Fate and HUNT, we believe we have the perfect portfolio and teams to make that happen. We would like to thank all our staff – past and present – in both Nottingham and Austin for their contributions to the company, and we wish all the very best to anyone who may no longer be under the Crytek banner moving forward."

Crytek's studios in Budapest, Istanbul, Kiev and Sofia will continue to operate as usual. A closer collaboration between Crytek’s studios in Shanghai and Seoul is under review.*


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 30, 2014)

Poor Vigil devs. From one shutdown to another...


----------



## VoodooKnight (Aug 25, 2014)

I know Jason Statham broke Franco in Homefront, but you mean to tell me we don't get to see the further adventures of Agent Phil Broker because of this mess?!?!

What's that you say?

OOOH!  You mean **that** Homefront.  Let me start again.

You mean to tell me that I will be denied the honor of killing  because they couldn't fit it in the original 4 hour campaign and now the sequel is in jeopardy because of this mess?!?!

*Flips table*

You know what?  Whatever.  I'll just keep watching Red Dawn to hold me over!  Wolverines 4 Life!  Memento Mori, Thor! *Crumbles Pop Tart on sidewalk*


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 25, 2014)

how long until someone buys crytek?


----------

